# Chop Shot with Kirinite



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Made this guy recently, the scales came out nice I think.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

You're kidding, right? That's UNBELIEVABLE! Fantastic colors and worksmanship. Just wow.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice send it on my way!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is stunning!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SICK!!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Holy cow that is beautiful!! I would be down for some feild test.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!!!! You have outdone yourself with this one!!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Why is it when i buy a new SS the next day

they come out with a totally awesome make

lol just my luck lol .


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Dude.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

That is nice!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Awesome. You got the touch.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well Peppermack you must be the icon of modesty, that is a brilliant SS I love it it, have you got some more pictures of that 1


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I really really really like that!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really like that one. The Kirinite color on that one really came out pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Oh my word! Wowza! Shew! A beauty!!!!! :woot:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Coffee and crème, I like that look a lot.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

holly smoke,,,, thats amazing SS love it...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Pepper you did your self proud on this shooter..pretty hard too put in too words...for the awesome beauty

Yes you have a true winner here...Wishing you well with the sale's of this shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A most imaginative creative use of materials crafted in an extremely comfortable functional form. Geez that's something!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, she is a beaut...top-shelf, Karl!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Kirinite is some fun stuff to use. Never sure as you sand it down and shape it what it's gonna look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh man that is beautiful. You could get lost in those things


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just when I thought I was immune... I'm in love again!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol. day hiker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Daaaaannnnnnnnnggggggggggg. That thing is sick! I am crazy about the kirinite! Inspiring work as always :bowdown:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

That's real nice, Karl......

I wanna say I've seen some cool kirinite Bowling balls with the name "Slingshot" on em... (Make, or model? unsure...) Find a match for the materials and I bet you could sell a few high-dollar custom sets!! Kinda trippy combo, but bitchin, nonetheless! hehe

Kit should include a (mismatched, and Lysol-soaked) "pair" of 30 year old, Two-Tone leather "Oxfords"..... Just for $hit"s n' Giggles.... Really, man! How fun is THAT?!?!? I don't know... Sounds a lot like something I'd do(cause I just couldn't resist it.) and totally lose my A-Double-Squigly tryin to sell em.......

Use your MUCH better (than mine!) judgement on this one, Karl... I'm just rattling!

Nice shooter, buddy!


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

That is one Sweet Slingshot!!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*WOFn'W!!!!!!!!!!*

Giggity!

SSS


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

That kirinite is cool patterns come out different every time,one made for me from Bengal tiger kirinite looks much more shiny in the flesh


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I needs kirinite.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

A few others I've made










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Are those scales micarta? They all look great.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Brought this one half finished one on vacation with me to work on. Gonna be my BB shooter with flats. Gonna use Sir Silva's otter attachment method for the flats.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Far left is Micarta, the others in that pic are g10. The red in the last picture is GPO-3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice slings!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

peppermack said:


> Far left is Micarta, the others in that pic are g10. The red in the last picture is GPO-3.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, Thanks.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

woah woah woah dude! amazing!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Wow!!!, ????


----------



## SnapDog (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice work , I like your style


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So $£¥%# cooooooool


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful shape and dressing


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

FAN-TAS-TICK! Very impressive work.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

UNREAL! Pepper-you have arrived Bud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

This one was neat to I thought.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

nice?

a masterpiece, id say.


----------



## am'z (Jul 16, 2015)

Dang... this one would fit to my slingshot porn collection...

Would sell my kidney for it... I'll add extra my liver...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's baller dude. seriously mature design and craftsmanship.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

This is unreal! True beauty and reflect the amazing talent that you have.


----------

